# Sulfur Head - Peacock or Hap?



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

I bought this at a GCCA auction. At the time I thought it was a peacock, but frankly didn't care either way. Now I keep second guessing myself. I would like to know from people who are better than I at IDing cichlids which is it? And more importantly, what are the distinguishing features that tell you so? I have looked at the profiles of each and I think it is probably the hap, but I go back and forth. I am sure to the trained eye it is simple.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Hmmm... looks more like an Aulonocara "Peacock" but doesn't look like an Aulonocara maylandi which is often called "Sulphur Head peacock". 
Also doesn't much look like Protomelas spilonatus, nor he isn't O. lithobates at all.

So they just sold it as "Sulphur Head"? Hybrid may be possible.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Bought it at a GCCA auction so I am doubting it's a hybrid though I supose it's still possible. His forehead was nice and yellow at the time of purchase (3 mths ago) but hasw since faded. I am guessing that has to do with his status in the tank.

He is most definitely not a Z-Rock. I looked at both profiles on the site and can't convince myself either way. If it is neither than I'd love to know what he is.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Did he look like this?


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

If he did that would make it easy wouldn't it  His forehead was along those lines, but the violet color was not there. Right now he's pretty gray, but what yellow he does have bleeds down on to the shoulders like in the picture. He also has a bit of a red/orange edge to the top of his dorsal blaze.


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

The body color looks like my maylandia, but yours is missing the blaze. The way the color goes down the shoulder maybe maylandia x red shoulder?


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Best pic I could get right now


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Oops...


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

heres a little better picture of my maylandia


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks, that actually looks just like mine except the blaze on his forehead is simply faded. It's not "gone", but it's faint and it was definitely there when I purchased him and evn when I put him in the tank. I'm not sure what his deal is, but he's clearly a peacock then.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

BoilerFan said:


> Thanks, that actually looks just like mine except the blaze on his forehead is simply faded. It's not "gone", but it's faint and it was definitely there when I purchased him and evn when I put him in the tank. I'm not sure what his deal is, but he's clearly a peacock then.


Compare the faces thou. Yours in question seems to have a longer face.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

True enough, hmmm.... They do appear the same in pretty much every other way though. Mine does have a rather pronounced mouth compared to the picture.


----------

